# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  تعريب SM-G935T اصدار 7.0 على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99

SM-G935T 7.0 Add Arabic language By EFT Dongle

----------


## yaaser76

thaanks

----------


## ahmadasll

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

